
TCP/IP over Amazon Cloudwatch Logs - mpweiher
https://medium.com/clog/tcp-ip-over-amazon-cloudwatch-logs-c1cf08f2296c
======
userbinator
If AWS Lambda is described as "serverless", I guess this could be called
"networkless"?

 _using AWS services in a way that might horrify some AWS engineering teams_

..and probably greatly pleases the finance department.

~~~
msftie
As a Lambda engineer, I can happily report that we found this very amusing.

------
setheron
I'm curious about something similar using S3 as the transport.

~~~
cjcampbell
SQS could be interesting too.

------
2038AD
Nice Scanner Darkly references :-) Only last night, I rewatched it

------
ec109685
While a great hack, this isn’t that interesting. You still have to pay for
CloudWatch utilization and the speed isn’t that great. You could really chose
any Service to log data to and achieve this.

~~~
paulddraper
Interesting is in the eye of the beholder.

There's also TCP/IP over chat (XMPP, including Facebook's old chat).

[1] [https://github.com/crackleware/im-tcp-
tunneler](https://github.com/crackleware/im-tcp-tunneler)

